# Rare Bottle?



## buckland (Nov 1, 2005)

My dad discovered this bottle with a sword on the front when he was young, he has also got many others but believes this is his best, does anybody know how rare it is or how much it would cost?


----------



## buckland (Nov 1, 2005)

another pic


----------



## buckland (Nov 1, 2005)

and another


----------



## buckland (Nov 1, 2005)

and another to help you guys work it out, i did
 have better pics but they were too big


----------



## atticmint (Nov 1, 2005)

My guess would be that its a master ink bottle, whats on the bottom?


----------



## buckland (Nov 2, 2005)

there is nothing special on the bottom, how rare are Master ink bottles? i know that the small ink bottles are worthless and common.


----------



## buckland (Nov 2, 2005)

If it is a Ink Master bottle, then how come there is a sword on the front, do you know what that has to do with it?


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 2, 2005)

I would second the opinion on a ink! This is a smaller version from my collection...The Co. is FM & Co. I presume it is english. I think I gave $25 US for mine . I like yours! If you decide to part with it let me know! Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 2, 2005)

embossed side will give you some info to research...


----------



## buckland (Nov 2, 2005)

The picture you are showing is a bottle with a sheared lip, which is victorian in date, whereas my bottle is earlier because the lip is different, however it is interesting to know it is a similar design to yours, because i thought it would be a poison bottle, but you hav made me think otherwise.


----------



## Pontiled (Nov 2, 2005)

Those bottles are English inks. FM&Co. and the sword are traditionally found in quantities in England and many have found their way over here to the U.S.A.  I cannot estimate a value for any of them but they are definitely NOT SCARCE.  Sorry.


----------

